# Upcoming Nissans



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was looking over nissans just to see whats new, and I saw the new 2004 350z Roadster. I must say, very nice! Its only a convertible 350z, but it looks very good.

Then I saw the Hypermini, and that thing looks pretty weird.









It kind of reminds me of the Smart









I dont think that the Hypermini will ever get produced, I dont know why, but the whole green thing and so small and the whole fuel situation. Im looking forward to the roadster though, very cool.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

OMFG!!! Something more fugly than the new VW Beetle!!!


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

probably does a 1000 miles a gallon tho.... id sport it.... at the golf course...


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

OMG I must have one picking up women just got easier!!!! Well small blind women


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

theimportscene said:


> *probably does a 1000 miles a gallon tho.... id sport it.... at the golf course...  *


I wouldn't disgrace a golf course with it. If women screw guys with any car, a fart can, and big-ass wing, they'll definately want a ride in that contraption.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

holy ugly mother of jesus hell!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks like a good food delivery car.... nothing more...
but parking must be simple in that thing.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



SuperSentra4203 said:


> *OMFG!!! Something more fugly than the new VW Beetle!!! *


dont be so harsh... my girls got a beetle


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I wouldn't disgrace a golf course with it. If women screw guys with any car, a fart can, and big-ass wing, they'll definately want a ride in that contraption. *


bro, dont take me wrong... but here in detroit, w/ all the cutties n escalades n navigators w/ 22s cuttin u off n craters the size of rhode island, the only place this cruiser woud survive woud be a golf course....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *looks like a good food delivery car.... nothing more...
> but parking must be simple in that thing. *


Yeah, you pick it up and put it in it's parking spot


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good enough for me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

theimportscene said:


> *id sport it.... at the golf course...  *


 not a green one, it would get hit with golf ballz, LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

lol, its kinda kool, in a wierd booger looking kinda way!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BODYKIT!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wouldn't even use it to deliver pizza with-no room to put the pizzas!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BODYKIT!!!! *


I swear to god, if some company makes a bodykit for that damn thing before a better one for the B12, I'll shoot them!
You'd get laid in a Pinto before that thing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *I wouldn't even use it to deliver pizza with-no room to put the pizzas!  *


On your lap.

HOT!!HOT!!HOT!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually reminds me of when I bought my B12 off my mom. Took me months to get the smell of pizza out of her!! Every time me or a buddy got in her, we had a mad craving for pizza.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

It doesn't look too bad. Kind of like a golf cart on 'roids. However a Nissan version of the Renault Clio Sport V6 would be way better: http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/clio_v6.asp


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *It doesn't look too bad. Kind of like a golf cart on 'roids. However a Nissan version of the Renault Clio Sport V6 would be way better: http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/clio_v6.asp
> *


^^^^
crap, that's f*in TIGHT.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

photoshop a wing and a body kit on that and madd stckers


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *crap, that's f*in TIGHT. *


It's rumored that the Rnault Clio and the next Nissan March is supposed to be off of the same platform.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Safer than a motorcycle...barely...


----------

